# We did it!!!!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hoooooo!! Way to go Team Brady


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a great accomplishment you guys!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Never had a doubt you and Brady could do it. Smart move to have your husband do the TDI with him too. My husband did not with Mac and he is not happy about not being able to handle her during our visits--but rules are rules!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

The good citizen test is one of the things I am most proud of achieving with Casey (CGN, CD, CDX, RN, RA, RE). The tests are all different, and never exactly what you have practised, as opposed to obedience tests. Excellent job, all of you! Do good work with your therapy work!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Brady boy! He is going to such a difference in many people lives.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:You_Rock_:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::appl::appl::appl::artydudeGuess I kinda got carried away!!! LOL


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! We begin classes next month and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations Brady and Donna! This is an excellent accomplishment.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Well done!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats! And, if you have time....I'd love to hear a bit of what the horror was in the first attempt for CGC! We're in classes now for the CGC & am nervous for the test! Bear is so food motivated....I've got to work work work on his "do it because she said so not 'cause I know that blue pouch has treats on her hip" attitude! hahaha


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Brady!!!


----------



## Dawnie (May 24, 2010)

AWESOME!!! That is what we are going to do with our new baby! Doing lots of research and talking to people and getting everything lined up now.....I have a friend who has a Great Dane therapy dog! He is a 120 lb. lap dog!!!! ha!

What a blessing it will be to others to be able to share your golden with them! Can't wait to start with ours! I love hearing this!!!! Congratulations to you ALL!!!!!:


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations to Brady and his handlers! Keep us posted on your experience with therapy work. My wife handled Elliot through the CGC exam and he responded better without treats. I plan to take him through the Delta therapy dog training this fall.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

How exciting, congrats. to Brady and you, Lucy who is 10 mos. is in inter. the next step would be adv. practicing for cgc, right now I can't imagine her making it, lol, I think it must be her age, you must be proud!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! Congratulations!!!!
You will be living my dream.....how wonderful!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------

